# Update on My RAI progress...



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am doing well. I just saw my endocrinologist Dr Hao. The first set of Lab results after having RAI are as follows.

Free T3: 7.90 reference 2.2 - 4.1 pg/mL
Free T4: 2.90 reference 0.85 - 1.71 ng/dL
TSH: <0.02 reference 0.27 - 4.20 uIU/mL

My results just before the RAI treatment were:

Free T3: 4.86 reference 2.77 - 5.27 pg/mL
Free T4: 1.15 reference 0.78 - 2.19 ng/dL
TSH: <0.003 reference 0.465 - 4.680 uIU/mL

I continue to have no problems. It seems like everything is still the same as before. I am still on Propranolol 20mg twice daily. My next visit with Dr. Hao is in September.

Allison


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allison Gassett said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am doing well. I just saw my endocrinologist Dr Hao. The first set of Lab results after having RAI are as follows.
> 
> ...


So good to hear from you. Do you have the before and after labs mixed up?

Thank you for letting us know; we don't like to lose old friends around here.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Andros said:


> So good to hear from you. Do you have the before and after labs mixed up?
> 
> Thank you for letting us know; we don't like to lose old friends around here.


Good question Andros - I was wondering why her levels all went hyper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> Good question Andros - I was wondering why her levels all went hyper.


I can't believe I am even awake this morning!! Ha, ha!


----------



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

No those are the correct order for my labs, Again those were the first ones after my RAI treatment.

In my opinion I believe my labs went so Hyper after the RAI was because the RAI worked and basically killed my thyroid and have dumped all the extra overproduced chemicals in my system and my body is still trying to get rid of them. Its been about a month and a half since I had the treatment done.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Allison Gassett said:


> No those are the correct order for my labs, Again those were the first ones after my RAI treatment.
> 
> In my opinion I believe my labs went so Hyper after the RAI was because the RAI worked and basically killed my thyroid and have dumped all the extra overproduced chemicals in my system and my body is still trying to get rid of them. Its been about a month and a half since I had the treatment done.


Allison,

What medications are you currently on? How's your heart rate?

You Free's are sky high - do you take any ATD's? Prolpranolol?

Lovlkn


----------



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

Yes I am on Propranolol 20mg twice daily. My heart rate with the medication is around 72. Without I have seen it as high as 115, usually when I go into the Dr. office my Blood pressure is about 128/74 pulse of 89. This last time it was 106/74 pulse of 72.

I am also on an antidepressant which was the original reason I went to the doctors office in the first place. She checked my thyroid and then referred me to Dr Hao. My endocrinologist. I had the RAI treatment on June 3rd.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allison Gassett said:


> No those are the correct order for my labs, Again those were the first ones after my RAI treatment.
> 
> In my opinion I believe my labs went so Hyper after the RAI was because the RAI worked and basically killed my thyroid and have dumped all the extra overproduced chemicals in my system and my body is still trying to get rid of them. Its been about a month and a half since I had the treatment done.


Perhaps that is so. I could see that happening. Were you aware of the "dumping" process? I know I was.


----------



## CANDON (May 10, 2010)

I know I have read on many Grave's public board sites ( like this one) where folks have had a dumping effect as the thyroid "dies" and activity receeds. I never experienced it myself, but then I was so hyper before I had RAI that I could not have seen any increase in syptoms anyway. However when my endo did the follow up uptake test, and I got my levels again 4 weeks I was just above normal. She said at that time, this is what she expected...

So, after doing some research on various med sites I still could not find any medical papers that support dumping, however other Grave's information sites and blogs said this is common.

My suggestion, even though I personally hate needles is get your levels tested again in a couple of weeks, if they are still increasing, then I suggest that as others on this board have experienced, the dose was not high enough to stop activity.


----------



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

I do have another appointment in september with lab work. I will let you know how that goes.

As far as the dumping process i did know a bit about it before hand. And my doctor did say that with my labs it was what he expected.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CANDON said:


> I know I have read on many Grave's public board sites ( like this one) where folks have had a dumping effect as the thyroid "dies" and activity receeds. I never experienced it myself, but then I was so hyper before I had RAI that I could not have seen any increase in syptoms anyway. However when my endo did the follow up uptake test, and I got my levels again 4 weeks I was just above normal. She said at that time, this is what she expected...
> 
> So, after doing some research on various med sites I still could not find any medical papers that support dumping, however other Grave's information sites and blogs said this is common.
> 
> My suggestion, even though I personally hate needles is get your levels tested again in a couple of weeks, if they are still increasing, then I suggest that as others on this board have experienced, the dose was not high enough to stop activity.


Hi Candon. I put thyrotoxicosis during thyroid surgery and got better results. While I too am guilty of using the word dumping, I believe it is slang.

Thyrotoxicosis and/or thyroid storm in the search engine works better.

Thyroid storm

Uncommon life-threatening exacerbation of thyrotoxicosis 
Has a mortality of 50%

Precipitating factors

Thyroid surgery 
Radioiodine 
Withdrawal of antithyroid drugs 
Iodinated contrast agents 
Acute illness (e.g. stoke, infection, trauma

http://www.surgical-tutor.org.uk/default-home.htm?system/hnep/thyrotoxicosis.htm~right

I appreciate reading your posts very much, by the way.


----------



## karen18 (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow Allison, It sounds like you're doing really well after the RAI.

I was diagnosed with Graves just a little over 3-months ago, but have been Hyperthyroid for the past 7-years on and off.

My doctor now is recommending RAI but I am concerned if I have it will it be even worse then trying to balance meds?

Are you happier for having it done?


----------



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I just got back from my endocrinologist appointment I recieved good news. Since my last visit to the endocrinologist I have seen my primary md and found that my Vitamin D levels have been low. She added 2000 mg of vitamin D daily to my list of pills.

My newest results are as follows.

Free T3: 3.62 Reference 2.2 - 4.1 pg/mL
Free T4: 1.41 Reference 0.85 - 1.71 ng/dL
TSH: <0.02 Reference 0.27 - 4.20uIU/mL

The first set of Lab results after having RAI are as follows.

Free T3: 7.90 reference 2.2 - 4.1 pg/mL
Free T4: 2.90 reference 0.85 - 1.71 ng/dL
TSH: <0.02 reference 0.27 - 4.20 uIU/mL

My results just before the RAI treatment were:

Free T3: 4.86 reference 2.77 - 5.27 pg/mL
Free T4: 1.15 reference 0.78 - 2.19 ng/dL
TSH: <0.003 reference 0.465 - 4.680 uIU/mL

I continue to have no problems. It seems like everything is still the same as before. I am still on Propranolol 20mg twice daily. My next visit with Dr. Hao is in November

Allison


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allison Gassett said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just got back from my endocrinologist appointment I recieved good news. Since my last visit to the endocrinologist I have seen my primary md and found that my Vitamin D levels have been low. She added 2000 mg of vitamin D daily to my list of pills.
> 
> ...


Allison, hi!! Looks like things are progressing nicely for you and I am glad you are not having any problems. What a blessing that is!!

Sounds like this doc has been on top of everything the whole time. Much to your benefit.

Keep up the good work and feel good.


----------



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I just went to see an eye doctor today. As far as eye problems like protruding eyes ... that isn't a problem. I have a new Diagnosis now though. Psuedotumor cerebri. Does anyone else have problems with this.

From what I read it could be related to being Hypothyroid. I have contacted my Endo about it. He wasn't in today but should be tomorrow. I also have an appointment with my pcp on Friday.

Will let everyone know what I find out. I am beginning to wonder if I should stop going to the Doctor. Lately I have been finding out all kinds of things. Oh well I know its part of aging. But since May I have been diagnosed with depression, Graves, Low Vitamin D levels and now Psuedotumor cerebri. What's next???


----------

